# Thanks for fixing "Registration timed out" error



## CreeDo (Jan 30, 2011)

With the latest Kindle for PC, I could never ever get past the registration (login) screen.
I was a little irritated because I KNEW it was a problem on Amazon's end and nothing to do with my PC... recent Windows 7 install, zero firewall, zero antivirus, even windows firewall and security center were disabled.

The IP that the software connects to ( 72.21.211.192 ) was simply not valid.
I couldn't ping it, my ISP couldn't ping it. I wasted a lot of time reinstalling, changing internet options, messing with UAC, etc.

KayakerNC posted the fix, which was simply to get an older version.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/KindleForPC-installer.exe

Using netstat, I can see that this old version uses other IP addresses (e.g. 72.21.211.47 ) which ARE valid. Signin worked right away
and I was able to sync up my recently purchased books.

It's my hope that anyone googling this issue will stumble across this post. Don't waste time calling customer support. They're nice but they're not technically oriented. And although the rep refunded my last book, it isn't like I got to keep the book since I never successfully downloaded it. I was simply forced to get it again at full price.

PS: Remember to go into options and uncheck the "automatic update" setting.


----------



## VladTemplar (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to thank you for posting this and the prior beta version. I had the exact same problem you did, and Amazon's support (while kind) pretty much followed the standard "It's either security software or your router" answer. I used your beta version copy and it immediately registered; however, I left updates on, and the software did automatically update. To anyone that reads this I'll just restate that.

After registering with the above Beta version from this poster's Dropbox account I restarted Kindle for PC with the "check for updates" option still on. It updated to a slightly newer version. I had to restart Kindle for PC 3 times to get to the current version, and it is still showing as registered and allowing me to download / sync my books. The problem is that the current registration setup on the newest version has a bug and is pointing to a bad IP address, but the software will function just fine once you're registered.

I called Amazon back, managed to get reconnected to the very nice support agent I had before (name was "Jennifer" if any Amazon employee reads this) and she listened to me patiently explain what I believed the problem to be, how I got around it, and that the software functioned properly now. I don't know if the message got passed along to someone higher up, but it certainly works fine now. 

They need to get that fixed, or at least have multiple IP addresses for the registration process to try (or better yet a domain name that a DNS can simply resolve instead of pointing to an IP address some programmer presumes will be static). It's an easy fix.


----------



## NeverTruby (Mar 1, 2011)

I can confirm that the problem still exists. I had a frustrating time trying to register with the latest software. I'm using:
Windows 7
No Windows firewall
Comodo firewall, but turned off.
I tried some of the other suggestions - downloading with IE rather than Firefox, and running as administrator, but none of them worked.

Kept getting the timed out error - but the old software version (thank to the original poster) worked and registered straight away. I'm not sure it's an IP address problem - but it's incredibly annoying.

I sent a message to Amazon, but I just got an email to say "we can deal with this quicker on the phone...". I knew I was just going to get a standard tech support spiel so I didn't bother with it. They really need to get this fixed. 

Despite turning on automatic updates, I'm not sure it's updated me to the latest version. I'll try the latest one in a few months maybe - my current version allows me to read books which is the point of it. But it doesn't have the community bookmarks features...

Anyway - thanks again to those who managed to find a workaround for this.


----------



## m60462a (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe this problem still exists and yet here we are. I just reinstalled Win 7 couple days ago and had same issue. The work-around does "work" but come on Amazon, get your s**t together.


----------



## bencr (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is how I solved this problem.  This assumes a direct connection to the internet and no proxy.

Open Kindle for PC.  Click the close (x) button when the registration appears to close the registration dialog.
From the Tools Menu in Kindleo select Optiions.
Click Network
Select "No Proxy"
Click Registration
Enter email and password.

The registration immediately went through and I was surfing for books. I noticed that the setting reverted back to auto but I am still able to download books.

Good luck!  I know everyone is very frustrated with this problem.  I hope this helps.


----------



## rachmiel (Mar 24, 2011)

sheesh i wish i had found this message yesterday! ;-) 

i spend OVER AN HOUR on the phone with two (very nice, but not very expert) tech people, who had me try EVERYTHING (i uninstalled/reinstalled probably 10 times) all to no avail. i told them i'd read about this same problem on the web and was shocked that Amazon hadn't fixed it and/or told their tech support people a workaround for it. (that's the kind of unprofessionalism you'd expect from a small naive amateurish company ... but from Amazon.com!!!!) she apologized (sincerely) and gave me a $20 gift certificate.   

though i'm not using a proxy, the "no proxy" solution didn't work for me. what did was to uninstall the new version, download/install the old version (thanks for the link!), successfully register, then reinstall the new version. 

thanks for the help, everyone!


----------



## readercclee (Apr 17, 2011)

Wanted to confirm that this problem is still happening as of 4/16/11...
Luckily I found this board via Google quickly. 
Thanks for the link to the older version of Kindle PC version.
My problem is now resolved.


----------



## davinci2626 (Apr 26, 2011)

readercclee said:


> Wanted to confirm that this problem is still happening as of 4/16/11...
> Luckily I found this board via Google quickly.
> Thanks for the link to the older version of Kindle PC version.
> My problem is now resolved.


looks like the new version is working as of 4/27/2011.


----------



## kenewton (May 2, 2011)

Hi, 

First, thanks for posting this solution. I spent two hours uninstalling/reinstalling, changing firewall settings, changing proxy settings, changing Internet Options, installing as admin, running as admin. I tried every possible solution I could find.  I even tried installing an earlier version I had on my desktop, but apparently it wasn't early enough.  This solution worked flawlessly.  

Second, I downloaded the current installer today (5/1/11), so Amazon hasn't fixed the problem yet.  What's worse, registration worked fine on one laptop, but it didn't work at all on another. Both systems are running Windows 7 64-bit OS, are on the same network, and have the same security settings. Why it would work on one system but not the other is beyond me.  But, since it worked on one laptop and not the other, I doubt that it is a problem with the IP address in the registration process.

This thread was he sixth response to a Google search for "Kindle PC app time out." I wish it had been the first response. It would have saved me a lot of time and effort.

Thanks again!


----------



## E605 (Jun 11, 2011)

06/11/2011  still the same problem. Thx a lot. I was searching 2 full days for a solution. Why does Amazon nothing in its FAQ?


----------



## zando (Jul 10, 2011)

Same problem as of 7/9/11. 

Installed on windows 7 desktop and vista laptop no problems with latest version then no go on netbook (win 7) with rego timing out error.

Found this page thankfully and installed the beta. Registered instantly. Did the update thing as above posters have mentioned and it's all good now.
Nice program but it needs some attention. 

Shame it took me over a day to get it working  

Thankyou to OP and forum. Next time I have a kindle prob I'll be here in a flash !


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, had a friend with this problem and was able to use this information to help her out.  Thanks again,

Gregory


----------



## Panipal2005 (Jan 22, 2014)

CreeDo said:


> KayakerNC posted the fix, which was simply to get an older version.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/KindleForPC-installer.exe


Hi! This was the thread that brought me to kboards, due to the silly problems with Kindle on PC discussed in this thread, however when I tried downloading the above .exe I found that it had been removed (to be expected I suppose, what with it being so long ago).

Any chance anyone could point me in the right direction for getting the above version? Thanks in advance people.


----------

